# Grooming Table & Dremel



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

With my last Golden, Luke, I just groomed him in the front porch breezeway area and that worked fine for us. I'd like to get a table for Logan (five months) because I think my back and knees would appreciate it at this point in life.

I've found a Flying Pig table that is 44"L x 24"W x 31.5"H. 

Do any of you own one? 

Any recommendations? I looked at previous threads, but couldn't find a more recent one except for a hydraulic table. I have steps from Luke I can use to get Logan on and off the table. 

Also, any recommendations on a dremel? I'm using clippers, but I'd also like to be able to soften the edges. He wears them down some walking on the pavement, but there's still the dewclaws. 

Thank you!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

We got our first grooming table recently! These are what we have. Super sturdy, easy to set up, and fits Felix well with room to grow.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I bought a 36" table- its big enough for a full size adult golden. I considered the 42" one however saw some previous threads where others mentioned it was too cumbersome to bring around for dog shows. Everyone at the shows uses a 36" where I'm from. No regrets it's perfect, spacious and study enough for them. LOVE IT!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Those look nice! I'm glad you like both. It says they aren't available anymore. I found a grooming table that is similar (same size w/the bar that goes complete across the top) with good ratings.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ffcmm said:


> I bought a 36" table- its big enough for a full size adult golden. I considered the 42" one however saw some previous threads where others mentioned it was too cumbersome to bring around for dog shows. Everyone at the shows uses a 36" where I'm from. No regrets it's perfect, spacious and study enough for them. LOVE IT!!
> 
> View attachment 871920
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

I haven't tried grooming my King Charles Cavalier other than brushing/bathing, but she's about to be on the list given the current situation of no dog groomer.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I have the flying pig table and like it alot. It is sturdy but not too heavy for me to move around. The only thing I want to order is a separate noose as I don't think this one works well for us. I also use it for my Papillon.
Jules


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

MesAmis makes a very nice noose.
I don't like tables w metal around the edges, over the years I have gone thru so many of them that I now just buy one that's pour sealed instead, all the way around- so it can live outside and not have the worry of swelling wood. 
Dremel heads- I want one of the diamond ones, and after months of comparison am probably buying a bulldog brand.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> MesAmis makes a very nice noose.
> I don't like tables w metal around the edges, over the years I have gone thru so many of them that I now just buy one that's pour sealed instead, all the way around- so it can live outside and not have the worry of swelling wood.
> Dremel heads- I want one of the diamond ones, and after months of comparison am probably buying a bulldog brand.


Thanks for the MesAmis recommend. I have their slip lead which I especially loved when Maggie was little and potty training 
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> Thanks for the MesAmis recommend. I have their slip lead which I especially loved when Maggie was little and potty training
> Jules


I enjoyed Logan's slip lead also. They're pretty too!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> MesAmis makes a very nice noose.
> I don't like tables w metal around the edges, over the years I have gone thru so many of them that I now just buy one that's pour sealed instead, all the way around- so it can live outside and not have the worry of swelling wood.
> Dremel heads- I want one of the diamond ones, and after months of comparison am probably buying a bulldog brand.


Thanks! Good to know. What are pour sealed tables made of?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a couple 36" tables.... the one that I permanently keep set up here at home is the first table I bought for about $65-70??? It's pretty heavy and they don't really sell them anywhere anymore that I can see? I can't remember if it had metal around the edges? Whatever was on the edges (rubber or metal) I removed it a long time ago because it was coming loose.

Anyway - that table was a good buy and probably would be in pristine shape today if I hadn't toted it to a lot of shows with some rough transport in my trunk most of the time.

I replaced it with a MUCH LIGHTER table 2-3 years ago for about $120-140 and that replacement table kinda wore out a lot faster than the cheaper table did. The rim came off (it always does, that's why I kinda agree with Robin on getting a table that's just one piece vs having a rim). I have the table all taped up currently because unlike the first table which has the rubber very permanently adhered to the table, my newer table the rim apparently was keeping the mat on the table. I ended up completely taping the rims of the table up with duct table and have been putting off either buying a new table or fixing the table (I can easily afford it, but it annoys me replacing a table that's otherwise just fine)

Grooming Tables | dianesdream <= This dog show vendor is somebody I'm thinking about reaching out to whenever I get my stimulus check from Uncle Sam. They sell nice tables for about $170. But they also might be able to strip the rubber mat off my existing table and put a new rubberized coating on the table. Now would be a good time to do it since dog shows are shut down through probably August this year.

Anyway though - if the flying pig table is the easiest option - should be fine. I like the flying pig folding arm (I bought one, it's got a pretty macho clamp that is not going to break!). I WOULD make sure you buy a nice grooming noose (the cable kind with the spongy cushion that goes under the dog's throat) vs the shoestring ones that typically come with a table.

36" is a good size for goldens.

My guys jump up on the table - however when I train them to get up on the tables, I usually have somebody else stand on the other side of the table from me and the pup. They will have like a treat to really make the dog want to be up there + they also are there to keep the table from getting shoved. I lift the front end of the dog up, front paws on the table. If I'm by myself, I'm luring with a treat in the right hand and reaching down with the left hand to butt boost the dog up.

Lifting a dog down - puppies/young dogs, I lift down. When they are older and less reckless/gawky, I let them jump down. I reach my arms around to evenly support their body, with left arm under their butts and right arm around between their front legs - and I pick them off the table and keep them kinda secure while I let them slide their rears down until their back feet are on the ground. <= I still do this a little with my Glee because he's still completely insane at 10 months old. He will jump up into the air a foot or two while launching off a table. And with the tiled floor in my grooming area that's BAD NEWS for bones. >.<

No info on dremels. I prefer scissors style clippers - I just feel like I have more control with clippers. I have a dremel but it freaked me out too much using it on the dog nails (I did try years ago and both Jacks and I decided NEVER AGAIN).


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Megora said:


> I have a couple 36" tables.... the one that I permanently keep set up here at home is the first table I bought for about $65-70??? It's pretty heavy and they don't really sell them anywhere anymore that I can see? I can't remember if it had metal around the edges? Whatever was on the edges (rubber or metal) I removed it a long time ago because it was coming loose.
> 
> Anyway - that table was a good buy and probably would be in pristine shape today if I hadn't toted it to a lot of shows with some rough transport in my trunk most of the time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the information and the link -- funny it's called Diane's Dream since that's my name.

I bought steps from Frontgate for Luke years ago and still have them -- I believe the brand is Animals Matter. I will probably use those. They're real lightweight and what I used here for Luke to get on and off the bed. I even used them sometimes for the car. There are four steps, they are covered with non-slip cloth, and they are some sort of dense solid foam inside. They don't give and he could easily walk up and down them. Even though they don't collapse, they are the best dog steps I've had after trying several. Bulky in the car though for sure. Take up a lot of space. They were a lifesaver when he was sick and we had to go to the hospital a lot. 

I've been using the scissor style clippers. I nicked him once and he didn't even see to notice, but man those things bleed. Luckily, I had the styptic powder on hand. It traumatized me and didn't faze him. lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> Thanks for all of the information and the link -- funny it's called Diane's Dream since that's my name.


Ha. I literally did not think of that. 

Good luck.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I use just a regular Dremel (Dremel micro 8050) vs the pet-specific Dremel tool. The Dremel I have is cordless and chargeable, doesn't make a lot of noise, and comes with a built in light so it's easy to see what I'm doing. . I had the pet-specific Dremel a couple years ago and did not like it. It's bigger and bulkier, it's not cordless (so harder to maneuver). It was loud and not as smooth as my current Dremel. Kaizer and I both like it 100x better than nail clippers, but it was a little nerve-wracking to use the first time.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> I use just a regular Dremel (Dremel micro 8050) vs the pet-specific Dremel tool. The Dremel I have is cordless and chargeable, doesn't make a lot of noise, and comes with a built in light so it's easy to see what I'm doing. . I had the pet-specific Dremel a couple years ago and did not like it. It's bigger and bulkier, it's not cordless (so harder to maneuver). It was loud and not as smooth as my current Dremel. Kaizer and I both like it 100x better than nail clippers, but it was a little nerve-wracking to use the first time.


Thank you. I've never used one. Does it come with a variety of heads?

I think Logan is wearing down his nails on the pavement when we are out walking. His dewclaw nails grow much quicker than his other nails. I checked them again today and there is barely any growth on them, but it's been almost two weeks since I last trimmed them. My plan was once a week, but his just aren't growing that fast.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you. I've never used one. Does it come with a variety of heads?


Yes it does. It was originally made to be a power tool used for a variety of things (glass cutting, wood cutting, sanding, polishing), so it came with a bunch of heads that I don't use. I DO use the sanding head, and it came with 2-3 additional sanding bands. FWIW, I do Kaizer's nails about 2x a week (his nails grow fast) and I've had the Dremel for about a year at this point and haven't had to switch bands just yet.


----------



## Shalala1962 (Jul 6, 2019)

I have been reviewing tables for a month now and after reading concerns based on the quality I decided to ask a breeder who just groomed my pup. She bathes and grooms on the table! It's not a cheap table but it resolves all the issues people expressed. It's simplegroom.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Shalala1962 said:


> I have been reviewing tables for a month now and after reading concerns based on the quality I decided to ask a breeder who just groomed my pup. She bathes and grooms on the table! It's not a cheap table but it resolves all the issues people expressed. It's simplegroom.


Those look cool! Thank you.


----------



## Shalala1962 (Jul 6, 2019)

Oh forgot, I have the dremel micro too and I love it. You can get it at lowes $69 plus 10% military discount.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Shalala1962 said:


> Oh forgot, I have the dremel micro too and I love it. You can get it at lowes $69 plus 10% military discount.


Thanks!


----------

